

If you search for Chrome on Bing.com, the first link is a spyware - baby

I just reformated my dad&#x27;s computer and the first thing he installs is a bunch of spyware. I asked him to show me exactly what he did during that first minute of fresh clean installation of windows 7:<p>He binged &quot;chrome&quot; and opened the first link. Bam. Spyware.<p>You can check for yourself here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bing.com&#x2F;search?q=chrome&amp;go=Valider&amp;qs=n&amp;form=QBLH&amp;pq=chrome&amp;sc=8-6&amp;sp=-1&amp;sk=&amp;cvid=0d921f38267d4a129916e5c8dfa93418<p>might be just in french though, looks so legit:<p>Telecharger Google Chrome | Google.com
www.Google.com&#x2F;Chrome
Téléchargez Google Chrome Gratuit ! Dernière Version<p>How come they can enter a fake domain name in the advertisement program of Bing?
======
Jyaif
Can confirm (I'm in France):
[http://i.imgur.com/2Mslw61.png](http://i.imgur.com/2Mslw61.png) First ad is a
link to: [http://r9.chr.telecharger-ici.com/?pk_campaign=Chr-
yahoosear...](http://r9.chr.telecharger-ici.com/?pk_campaign=Chr-
yahoosearch-{network}&pk_kwd={placement}-telecharge%20Chrome)

------
Spidler
Same for firefox:
[http://www.bing.com/search?q=firefox&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=firef...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=firefox&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=firefox&sc=8-7&sp=-1&sk=&ghc=1&cvid=7126bd3c0163490285b6cfb4e78365ff)

Top link will be: > Firefox - Download Latest Version. 100% Free. >
Firefox.freegogo-download.com

Which is InstallCore infected.

------
Spidler
First three links appear to be malicious:

Google Chrome Free - Install Chrome® Free For Your PC! Chrome.freepc-
download.com

Download Chrome Browser 100% Free!

Chrome download | downloadian.com downloadian.com/chrome

Ladda ner den senaste versionen av Chrome gratis på svenska! Chrome download |
chrome.downloadem.com chrome.downloadem.com

------
aidos
I saw this last week in the uk. It is (or at least was) a genuine widespread
issue.

------
88e282102ae2e5b
Following your link gets me the official Google Chrome page as the first link.
Must be location-specific.

~~~
fir3shark
For me, the first search result is chrome official page, but above that is the
ad which links to spyware website.

------
bjmarte
Or he already had spyware on his machine that was altering his search results.

~~~
baby
not that many spywares survive a reformatting.

------
nmeofthestate
I got hit by this a few weeks ago, on a box fresh laptop (uk).

------
m_93
Poland - normal result page without link which you describe.

